# Confirm NASA TV info & other newbie questions



## Tek465m (Jul 14, 2004)

I just recently set up a motorized FTA system w/ a BEC 2000 reciever. I can receive almost all the channels listed from lyngsat. However, the channel I want to get (NASA) will not come in even after manually entering the PID. It won't do a blind search  

My question is can someone confirm the Freq and SR for NASA?
I've noticed that lyngsat is sometimes wrong. (BYU-TV on Satmex 5 should be 12163 not 12169, caused a headache for me for a while since that was the selling point to the YL.) I am able to receive the audio and barker channels on Echo 7

Also, is there any alternate APID's for the PBS channels on AMC 3. The kids were dissapointed that PBS Kids didn't have audio since my receiver won't do AC-3. 
And, can someone recommend a receiver that does AC-3, and how difficult was it to set up? I might upgrade later if I can get the YL to approve for just 4 channels. LOLuck.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Tek465m said:


> I just recently set up a motorized FTA system w/ a BEC 2000 reciever. I can receive almost all the channels listed from lyngsat. However, the channel I want to get (NASA) will not come in even after manually entering the PID. It won't do a blind search
> 
> My question is can someone confirm the Freq and SR for NASA?
> I've noticed that lyngsat is sometimes wrong. (BYU-TV on Satmex 5 should be 12163 not 12169, caused a headache for me for a while since that was the selling point to the YL.) I am able to receive the audio and barker channels on Echo 7


Welcome!! :welcome_s You'll love your FTA system. I have one and love it! NASA is still at 12297 H 20.000 SR. Just was watching it last night



> Also, is there any alternate APID's for the PBS channels on AMC 3. The kids were dissapointed that PBS Kids didn't have audio since my receiver won't do AC-3.


Unfortunatelly, no. If you don't have an AC-3 receiver, your SOL on the PBS stations. There is Montana PBS on the same satellite.



> And, can someone recommend a receiver that does AC-3, and how difficult was it to set up? I might upgrade later if I can get the YL to approve for just 4 channels. LOLuck.


sorry. I don;t know of one off the top of my head.


----------



## Tek465m (Jul 14, 2004)

Are you using a circular or linear LNB for that? I'm using just a linear, but I thought with so much power coming from Echo7 I could overcome the 3dB loss from the wrong polarity on a linear LNB. I mean all the radio channels are practically pegging the scale. 
Could Nasa be spot beamed in the US??? Or, would it be worth it to try a circular LNB and which brand fits well in a universal mount? I've already found out the hard way that a DirectTV LNB that I got from a thrift shop wouldn't work with FTA.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I use a standard linear LNB for NASA and it works great, but its worth adding a DBS LNB for all the other FTA channels and music, check out these links for a bracket that may work for the 2nd LNB position....

http://www.dmsiusa.com/2_lnbf_bracket.htm

I just use a old DirecTV LNB for DBS, the neck was too small so I just wrapped duck tape round it until it gets to the right diameter, the DBS satellites are MUCH stronger so this works great, its not worth buying a new DBS LNB if you have a spare one.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm using a circular LNBF for Echo7.

Interesting that you can get most of it to work with a linear. I couldnt get anything worth watching (quality wise..the quality ususally stayed around 20)


----------



## Tek465m (Jul 14, 2004)

I assume that I also should get a switch for the second LNB. (Man, this can get expensive.  ) My YL might make me sell some of my ham gear to start supporting this. ( Oh, well. the sunspot cycle is on a decline anyways.)

But, I was also thinking that I may not have set the LO properly. It's set for 10750, from what I've read it should be set for 11250 for DBS. I'm not sure my Ku LNB will swing that high. But, I'll try again with the DBS LNB.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes you can use a switch or just run a second cable run, thats the way I have my system right now, I motor and store channels on one receiver and blind scan and dbs on a second receiver.

You only change the L.O. when you change the LNB, if you are using the standard Ku LNB then 10750 is right!


----------



## Tek465m (Jul 14, 2004)

Has anyone tried a Universal LNB? I'm interested in one that looks like I can get 2 GHz of usable spread. (10.7-12.7) Could this be an alternative? It looks like a drop in solution to my DBS problem.

How expensive/useful would it be to set up a C-band side? I was offered an 10 ft dish free for the taking but since its been sitting unused for over 10 yrs I'm pretty sure the LNB and positioner are shot. And if I do get it working, should I add C/Ku to the big dish? Would I get too much interference from the other sats? Or, since it is so big would I get insane gain on KU?  

It amazes me that they can sell LNB for $20 for microwave gear. But, If I wanted to experiment with ham gear in the GHz range I'd be looking an $1k minimum. And there's not alot of hams out there within line of site.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

A universal LNB is great but it is still a linear (H=V) LNB while dbs is a circular LNB (L+R). And a universal LNB is no good for pointing your dish if you use a singal meter.

C-band would be great but you need a lot of room and its a BIT more work, look here....

http://www.geo-orbit.org/


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The Cband dish may not have the correct mesh for Ku operation. Some of the older ones do not.


----------

